# New PC Case, need wiring guide



## Jinxxster (Sep 11, 2008)

I was just handed down a PC case, and I cleaned it out, put all new hardware inside it, my problem is, I can't seem to find the Case's manual anywhere, to know all the right wiring for the front USB and Audio.

Also, my digital camera is broke, but I was able to find a picture of what the case looks like.

http://www.xoxide.com/x-purity-exe-edition.html

That's exactly what my case looks like. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jinxxster (Sep 11, 2008)

Problem solved. Thread can be closed.


----------

